# Halcyon Power Loader



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some more pics for you...basically the stock kit but with a lot of tidying up to make it less toy-like.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)




----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)




----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very Wonderfully Done !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Did you know that Forbidden Zone is coming out with their version soon ?
www.forbidden-zone.biz


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Very nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

How did you "tidy" it?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The ejector pin marks around the kit were filled. One of the "pincers" was rebuilt semi-closed. All the hydraulic piston rods were replaced with aluminium tubing polished with fine steel wool and coated with Future.
The square section rods in the pincer sections were the kit parts covered with chrome tape.
The welding torch was detailed with plastic strip and oxy-acetylene lines were added from fine electronic wire with tape for cable ties.
All the hydraulic hoses were terminated with tiny steel nuts and chrome tape.
Ripleys harness was made from home-etched brass buckles and wine bottle foil for the straps.
Base is MDF topped with scribed perspex detailed with rub down letters and a homemade etched brass plate.


----------



## joewhite (Dec 25, 2003)

Sun,
Dude your PL rocks. I especially dig the base! I wish I had seen this before I built my PL. My base sucks. Anyway, cool build!

Joe


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks like you tidied it up by getting it dirty. And properly so. Now all you need is some sort of 'rotating beacon' effect at the top.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

I think the pics need to be much bigger.....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Wow...it's weird getting comments on a thread from nearly three years ago...

Anyway, Joe...I think your base looks pretty cool and your Loader looks great.
My base btw was just a piece of perspex that I scribed with an Olfa P-Cutter which gives a nice v-groove effect. The whole thing was sprayed with a grey auto-primer rattle can.I masked off the white using post-it notes then sprayed with white primer.
The black markings are from a Letraset rub-down sheet...mostly punctuation marks and the bits you find on the edge of the sheet.
The whole thing was given several coats of Future.
The nameplate I etched myself using Letraset on a piece of brass sheet and then etched in ferric chloride.

JWRJR...I did think of putting in a flashing light but in the end left it out.

Eric...Yup...the pics are rather large aren't they...I'm not sure how I managed that


----------

